

Making Graphics In Games '100,000 Times' Better? - xd
http://games.slashdot.org/story/11/08/02/0443250/Making-Graphics-In-Games-100000-Times-Better

======
ColinWright
HN discussion on an earlier submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2835383>

